# Lump on chest; Vet Visit?



## Chikky (Jan 30, 2012)

Hello all, 

Last night I was holding my bunny, Toby and found that he had a lump on his chest! It is hard, but movable. I measured that it was sticking out a little over a half inch, and was about an inch in length. I can move it around with my fingers, and it doesn't seem to cause him any discomfort or pain! 

I don't know how long it's been there, I'm ashamed to say, but I don't usually stroke his chest at the base of his neck, where it is. He has a huge problem shedding; he's an English Lop but while the other buns shed quickly and cleanly, he is still a huge puffball of shedding fur, hehe. I wondered if it could be an infected follicle?

For reference, he is 10 years old. 

Does this warrant a vet visit, or should I wait a few days and see? I don't want to overreact, but he's my baby.


----------



## Watermelons (Jan 30, 2012)

A lump can be many many many things, always worth a visit to have a vet check it out to see if its something that should be removed asap or left alone.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes, better safe than sorry.


----------



## missyscove (Jan 31, 2012)

I agree, it's something I'd check with a vet on. Lumps could be anything from a fatty tumor to an abscess to cancerous. Better to have it checked out so you'll know what it is.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jan 31, 2012)

It's probably just a fatty tumor, but you'll feel better knowing that for sure.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jan 31, 2012)

I would definitely check it out. Male rabbits can get breast cancer, so better to be safe.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 31, 2012)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Chikky (Feb 6, 2012)

So, we went to the vet on Saturday. They tried to get a sample to look at under the microscope, but the lump was so hard, they couldn't get anything. We're scheduled for a punch biopsy tomorrow, but I'm concerned. They are going to try and not put him under for it, which I would prefer. 

But... he is 10. What are realistic options if it is something bad? And by even doing the test am I just going to put him in unnecessary pain when he's already such an old boy?

I'm so torn. I just want him to be healthy.


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 6, 2012)

As to doing the test: How's his health otherwise. Does his heart ok to the vet? How big is the punch?

As to what to do if it's bad. The vet should be able to advise you as to odds & how long he could live without treatment AND without pain.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 6, 2012)

ray:


----------



## Chikky (Feb 6, 2012)

*LakeCondo wrote: *


> As to doing the test: How's his health otherwise. Does his heart ok to the vet? How big is the punch?


His vet said that he is in perfect health otherwise. But I do not know how big the punch is. The vet didn't seem any kind of worried, though. 

Nancy: Thank you.


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 7, 2012)

If the Vet isn't too worried about the punch, then I would go ahead. I'm with you on not causing any stress or pain for your older guy if you don't have to. But I think that lump will always be on your mind if you don't. 

Wishing you and your older guy the best. Please let us know how it goes. 

K


----------



## Chikky (Feb 8, 2012)

We had the punch biopsy done yesterday, and he complied with everything so they didn't need to put him under at all! I'm such a proud mommy! 

He has one suture, and he'll get that out in 10 days, but right now he's mostly acting completely normal (except he won't let me lift him like the vet wants me to do to check on the cut. Completely understandable; he's got to be sore!) 

Just waiting on the test results.


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 8, 2012)

So glad to hear! He's such a good bunny. Poor baby is sore. Hoping when the test results back, its nothing to worry about. 

K


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 8, 2012)

yes


----------



## Chikky (Feb 25, 2012)

Update!! Toby is healthy! His cyst was benign, so we just need to watch it and as long as he's not uncomfortable, we don't need to do anything. I saw it all the way since they had to shave him to do the biopsy and it was SO much bigger looking it actually surprised me. My first thought was , 'I need to get him to a vet!! ...oh yeah...' 

He got his suture out last week, and he's doing fine (after being quite angry with me over the whole thing!) Lots of cuddles and treats and he's back to his old loving self.

Thanks for all the prayers and good thoughts.


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 25, 2012)

Alright Toby! Outstanding News! Glad to hear he's back to his ole self again.

K


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 25, 2012)

Great news. And he has forgiven you for being so mean.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Feb 25, 2012)

I am so relived, the male bunny we had with a lump had cancer. I am happy for you that it is benign. Enjoy him and give him lots of pets. If it isn't bothering him, leave it alone, sometimes the surgery is just too much.


----------

